
Google refuses to remove government app which lets men track women - theseadroid
https://www.thisisinsider.com/absher-google-refuses-to-remove-saudi-govt-app-that-tracks-women-2019-3
======
hatsunearu
So there was a comment on reddit that this app was actually the lesser of two
evils, because this app allows women to not be with their male guardians
(which according to the law should be with you all times, but that can be
waived by filing lengthy and annoying paperwork process). This has allowed
them to escape the country or enjoy autonomy that was unheard of.

I mean the best course of action is full autonomy but...

~~~
GreenJelloShot
Perfect is the enemy of good.

~~~
type0
By that reasoning South African apartheid was also good, Google would support
that if it existed today if they got enough money for the cause.

